# Five apps you can't live without



## dashing.sujay (Dec 16, 2015)

These days people are almost obsessed with apps. App for this, app for that. A typical smartphone has countless app these days but the ground reality is that we seldom use those many.

So I'd to know your feedback on let's say you have a brand new smartphone (irrespective of OS), and you're given an option to keep only 5 apps.

I know 5 is a bit too hard , 10 could have been a much sensible number given the array of needs but that's why the question.

Which are those 5 _inevitable_ apps ?

Treat each ecosystem as they are bundled, for eg Gmail is present by default in Android, but not in iOS I guess, so that makes it a count of 1.

--

Mine goes (_almost_ in order of priority):

1) WhatsApp

2) ES File Explorer

3) Pushbullet

4) AdAway

5) A News app (usually I use TOI, now a days trying News Republic)

Looking forward to your views guys!

Thanks


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 16, 2015)

1) Firefox

2) ES File manager

3) Drastic DS Emulator

4) PowerAMP

5) Youtube

Some of the apps I like but I  can definitely live without these apps


----------



## ZTR (Dec 16, 2015)

1) Titanium Backup

2) Whatsapp

3)MX Player

4) Solid File Explorer/X-Plore

5) Chromium/Chrome


----------



## Karan85 (Dec 16, 2015)

No particular order.

Twitter
Whatsapp
Pocket
Pocketcasts
Reddit is fun


Not including stock apps that I cant live without like Chrome and Youtube...
Oh .. and MX player has to get a mention.. but I use that more on the tablet than on the phone


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2015)

FX explorer (ES is crap now a days)
MX player
Whatsapp
Shareit (better than software datacable)
TrueCaller


----------



## ankushv (Dec 17, 2015)

WhatsApp 
Es file explorer
AccuWeather
Mx player pro
Taptalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 17, 2015)

In no particular order (not counting messaging apps like Whatsapp):

- Poweramp
- Now For Reddit
- Firefox
- Tapatalk
- MX Player


----------



## rachitrt23 (Dec 18, 2015)

Clash of Clans (does this count?) 
Blackplayer
MX Player
Youtube
Opera Mini


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 18, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> FX explorer (ES is crap now a days)



Care to tell why ?


----------



## ZTR (Dec 18, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Care to tell why ?


Ads,removed features and added as a paid option,and in general has become too bloated compared to past


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 18, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Ads,removed features and added as a paid option,and in general has become too bloated compared to past



Yup..there is also an article on the same in XDA
ES is now bloatware


----------



## ankushv (Dec 18, 2015)

Any good alternative to es file explorer ?
Sorry for OT .


----------



## ZTR (Dec 18, 2015)

ankushv said:


> Any good alternative to es file explorer ?
> Sorry for OT .


Solid Explorer


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 20, 2015)

1)Titanium Backup
2)Xposed
3)CoC
4)Touchpal Keyboard 
5)Bacon Reader (reddit)
5)ES Explorer pro
5)Opera Mini
5)Cymera
5)Internet Speed Meter
5)whatsapp


----------



## Anorion (Dec 20, 2015)

Phone 
Calendar
Clock
Maps
Safari

live without the rest. as in cannot think of one app that has always been critical to my usage.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 20, 2015)

1.FireFox,Whats app
2.xposed
3.xender,INTERNET SPEED METER
4.tapatalk 
5.flud


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 21, 2015)

Xender / Internet speed meter ? Do you guys really can't live without these ?


----------



## v.Na5h (Dec 21, 2015)

TB
Gravity box 
Solid Explorer 
Aqua Mail 
Greader pro


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2015)

ankushv said:


> Any good alternative to es file explorer ?
> Sorry for OT .


I use this *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nextapp.fx&hl=en
UI is excellent


----------



## Limitless (Dec 21, 2015)

FX explorer with root access
MX player Pro
Whatsapp
Shareit
Youtube


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 24, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I use this *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nextapp.fx&hl=en
> UI is excellent



I tried it today. UI is no hands down best, no competition. But it couldn't perform operations on my SD card even though root access is there. Major flaw. Plus, no app management. Otherwise, very good.

Also tried Solid explorer, apart from not able to video, it's pretty competent to ES. Still, can't find a reason for it to have edge over ES, so back to pavilion.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> I tried it today. UI is no hands down best, no competition. But it couldn't perform operations on my SD card even though root access is there. Major flaw. Plus, no app management. Otherwise, very good.


root access is separate plug in needed to download
plus version is paid.

SD card issue might be bug.


App management is there and far better than ES.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 24, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> root access is separate plug in needed to download
> plus version is paid.
> 
> SD card issue might be bug.
> ...



I did install the plug in.

Couldn't find app management somehow. Anyway, not able to operate of memory card is enough reason not to choose it, otherwise I'd have gladly uninstalled ES.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> I did install the plug in.
> 
> Couldn't find app management somehow. Anyway, not able to operate of memory card is enough reason not to choose it, otherwise I'd have gladly uninstalled ES.



strange..I was able to access memory card on Xperia M and Lava X5 4G

which phone and ROM ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 30, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> strange..I was able to access memory card on Xperia M and Lava X5 4G
> 
> which phone and ROM ?



Redmi 1S, stock MIUI rooted v7.


----------



## r4xe (Jan 17, 2016)

Whatsapp
UC Browser
AfterShip
Reddit is Fun
Youtube


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 7, 2016)

WhatApp
Telegram
Alien Blue
Twidere 
Spotify


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 7, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> WhatApp
> Telegram
> Alien Blue
> Twidere
> Spotify


Spotify works in India? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 7, 2016)

I guess no one here is from Mumbai. No mention of m-indicator anywhere.


----------



## Tomal (Feb 10, 2016)

For e these are most important apps
Facebook
Whatsapp
Gmail
Candy Crush Soda Saga


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 12, 2016)

pandora
di.fm
DSub
youtube
mxplayer


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 23, 2016)

*Telegram*
UC Browser
Accuweather
Firefox
CamScanner


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 23, 2016)

Those who are using UC Browser, try CM Browser, it's much much better.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Feb 23, 2016)

Firefox with adblock plugin 
Esfile explorer
MX player
Truecaller
swift keyboard

-

ADM
Airdroid


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 24, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Those who are using UC Browser, try CM Browser, it's much much better.



btw  CM Browser have resume facility ..??

- - - Updated - - -

best app to store username and password ????


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 24, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> btw  CM Browser have resume facility ..??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> best app to store username and password ????



Yes.

Last Pass.


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 25, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes.
> 
> Last Pass.



i think it is online storage . any offline ????


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 25, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> i think it is online storage . any offline ????



Not sure, don't use on phone.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 26, 2016)

*Quickpic - faster more customizable image and video viewer
ES File explorer - best file explorer with wifi stream function
Whatsapp - nothing can explain the smartphone revolution without this app
OlaCabs - for going to places where you cannot go on a bike
Flickr - best automatic online backup for your photos and video*

I need more than 5 apps
_Evernote - I like to keep notes
MX Player - how else am I going to play videos on my phone
Skype - I have a front cam, need to use this
Automatic call recorder - for quality and training purposes
Google Maps - my savior when I am lost _


----------



## mayasim (Mar 17, 2016)

whatsapp is most important for every one.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 17, 2016)

Anything better than ASTRO file manager?? OR ES file manager is best?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 17, 2016)

google cardboard now, spend some time with it every day
stopped using whatsapp from my end. Reply to notifications with sms, or more often I just call people now and talk.  feelsgoodman


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 18, 2016)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] which cardboard you have. there seems to be lots of versions. And it seems very addictive, like inception


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2016)

oh, device is all more or less the same. I ordered mine from Google cardboard virtual reality kit, Buy google cardboar and watch content from 360° Video
 - YouTub
But it is not really VR, and both me and my friend started experiencing vomiting sensation after a while 
Stop Calling Google Cardboard’s 360-Degree Videos ‘VR’ | WIRE
so now do only 20 minutes a day, not more. But want a real VR rig now.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow sounds really good except vomiting part. And the prices are cheap too. I thought it will be around 3000 or something. Adding to wishlist. thanks for the link


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2016)

just go to manufacturing website and really check if the device has a gyroscope or not. There is some magnetic pseudo sensor that works as a gyroscope, and gsmarena and ndtv lists the feature as a gyroscope, but the magnet on the cardboard sends the sensor haywire and it wont work unless you pluck out the useless magnet from a pre-assembled cardboard.
for example k3 note is consistently listed as having a gyroscope except on the lenovo web site.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 19, 2016)

You mean the I should check the gyroscope on the VR kit or on my mobile? I own a moto e2. it doesn't have gyroscope.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 23, 2016)

mohitdamani11 said:


> Add One More App and that is Google Allo App.it is Created by Google. It works Very Good. For More Information Click Here


Oh,  come on! 
The AI this app has is so dumb!  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 23, 2016)

mohitdamani11 said:


> Add One More App and that is Google Allo App.it is Created by Google. It works Very Good. For More Information Click Here


Privacy matters for me..


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 24, 2016)

we all use Whatsapp and it is owned by FB. Privacy is just a word now


----------



## ramakanta (Oct 5, 2016)

Google Map 
outlook 
Telegram
Chrome
Skype


----------



## Aririkashimoto (Oct 5, 2016)

1) WhatsApp

2) ES File Explorer

3) Pushbullet

4) AdAway

5) FB messenger


----------



## sankalp.patil732 (Oct 10, 2016)

One drawback to AirDroid is that you can't send messages to your contacts via third party apps such as Whatsapp.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 10, 2016)

Any ad blocker for non rooted device


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 10, 2016)

sankalp.patil732 said:


> One drawback to AirDroid is that you can't send messages to your contacts via third party apps such as Whatsapp.


Request this feature in Airdroid app..


----------



## Beth641 (Oct 10, 2016)

1) Titanium Backup

2) Whatsapp

3)MX Player

4) Solid File Explorer/X-Plore

5) Chromium/Chrome


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 11, 2016)

1) Titanium Backup 

2) Xposed 

3) Chrome

4) WhatsApp 

5) Bacon Reader (reddit) 

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------

